# SweaterMaker



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi

Does anyone on the forum use this software? I've had quick look and it does seem easyish to understand although some expressions are different to those that I understand (difference between English and American)


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

Granny Hils said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone on the forum use this software? I've had quick look and it does seem easyish to understand although some expressions are different to those that I understand (difference between English and American)


forgot to put the link on http://www.seedlingsoftware.com/sweatermaker.htm


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

I use something similar called "Knitware" I bought it from Jigsaw Kits in the UK and it costs around £22. It looks simpler to me but perhaps it's because I am used to it! It does standard sizing or you can customise. It does stitch gauge changes and magic formula calculations. Brilliant!

It's worth you looking at it if only to compare.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I also use Knitwear. Simple to use and I like that you can calculate the pattern for machine knit or hand knit.


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

apette said:


> I also use Knitwear. Simple to use and I like that you can calculate the pattern for machine knit or hand knit.


Does it have a comparable number of patterns installed to choose from?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I too have used Knitware Sweater design. You can get a free download that allows you to use it with only a few limitations....one being that you can't save the pattern you have made on your computer....but you can print it off to knit it and then obviously save the printed copy.
I'm pretty sure that this is the link to it......
http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/download250.htm

I must admit that I have had mine a long time and when I downloaded it it was called Knitware Sweater Design 2.50, but I am sure the above is the same one, just a new name.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I too have used Knitware Sweater design. You can get a free download that allows you to use it with only a few limitations....one being that you can't save the pattern you have made on your computer....but you can print it off to knit it and then obviously save the printed copy.
> I'm pretty sure that this is the link to it......
> http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/download250.htm
> 
> I must admit that I have had mine a long time and when I downloaded it it was called Knitware Sweater Design 2.50, but I am sure the above is the same one, just a new name.


I've had mine a long time too and yes this is the same one. I did get an upgrade a few years back that included a few more pattern options. I think it included yoke sweater patterns and shawl collars. I don't remember if it was a free upgrade or if I had to purchase it.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to use SweaterMaker before I got my 970 and really liked it. I thought it was quite easy to understand and adjust.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have the knitware software and have used it before I got DAK and Cochenille. I also have the 3 versions of the program. It's one of the least expensive of the software programs available. The sweater version lets you knit a sweater from drop sleeve, set-in sleeve, raglan to crop top to ankle length. Very simple to use of the software programs available.


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks to everyone for their replies. I have looked at the knitware and would like to use that one but I need to wait until my son comes to visit in next couple of months as we have windows 7 (I think)and it needs to be downloaded differently and I would much prefer that he sets it up for me.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

mrb123 said:


> Does it have a comparable number of patterns installed to choose from?


It does have quite a few options. I believe you can download a trial version to see what the capabilities are.


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

I tried twice to download the demo but it wouldn't work. Think its because I have windows and it prefers an older version


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Granny Hils said:


> I tried twice to download the demo but it wouldn't work. Think its because I have windows and it prefers an older version


This could be...I remember I had to get my husband to do something with the download because I had windows too. I can't recall what he did, it was quite a few years ago.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

I love KNITWARE. Great software for all knitters.
Put in your measurements and your gauge (# of stitches and rows for a 4" x4" square), and you are all set to knit! 
You can choose the type of collar, sleeve, length, hood or not, cardigan, vest, sweater, etc. no calculations whatsoever. You get a printout with detailed instructions and you can print the pattern with a grid where each square of the grid represents one stitch, and with all the measurements marked in number of stitches and rows and also in inches. If you weigh you gauge, it will calculate for you how much yarn you will need to complete your knit garment.
KNITWARE has three independent programs. 
I suggest the sweater one
Then the ponchos and skirts
And lastly the "basic". If has dog sweaters, etc.
You can download the programs and play with them. If you like them, then you can purchase the ones you like. 
Besides being a great software for knitters, it is inexpensive. I believe each program is either US $30 or $35. Very affordable.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

You need to follow very carefully the download instructions for your particular Windows. If you do, you will be successful.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

I meant the install instructions.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Granny Hils said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone on the forum use this software? I've had quick look and it does seem easyish to understand although some expressions are different to those that I understand (difference between English and American)


I use this program. I like the option of adjusting length and width with the click of a mouse. The owner? programmer? I don't know her name, sorry, but she is willing to assist with any issues you may have. There is a group on yahoo, but it doesn't seem to be very active.


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I have followed the instruction on great knit designs sadly I cannot download it to trial any other computer aided design suggestions to trial please?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I too have used Knitware Sweater design....
> http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/download250.htm
> 
> I must admit that I have had mine a long time and when I downloaded it it was called Knitware Sweater Design 2.50, but I am sure the above is the same one, just a new name.


That is not the same as The SweaterMaker by Seedling Software.

I have used The Sweatermaker since 1994. I still use it for some sweaters although I have both Garment Designer and Design-A-Knit. It works well for pullovers and cardigans, with the options for a couple different trims.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> The owner? programmer? I don't know her name,


Her name is Colleen Kobe. She was a member of Interknits MK Club in the Chicago area for a couple years. She moved to another state a groupie years ago.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

The maker of this software has retired Does anyone have a suggestion of where I may find one like knitwear??


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

If you find one, please let us know


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

The SweaterMaker is still being sold and somewhat supported. http://www.seedlingsoftware.com/


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

I've tried to download Knitware, no place I've gone to actually downloads!! Can you share a link where I can download it??


----------

